# RNAD Bandeath - Munitions Depot, Stirling - February '09



## wolfism (Feb 20, 2009)

Visited in Feb 09 with Cuban; the photos were taken on Provia film.

















The former Bandeath Munitions Dump was built as an Admiralty Depot during the Great War, after which it remained in use by a cadre of naval ammunition specialists, becoming a Royal Naval Armament Depot during WW2. It’s located on a flat floodplain, on a bend in the River Forth, and surrounded by reedbeds and a rusty palisade fence on the riverbank. Bandeath was notionally in use from 1916 to the 1970’s – but having lain derelict for some years, the MoD sold the former depot site to Central Regional Council in 1978. It was lightly refurbished in the early 1980s, and became Bandeath Industrial Estate, with timber kit manufacturers in the southern part, and mainly empty stores in the northern half. After local government reorganisation in 1996, Stirling Council appears to have used it as a dumping ground for old school equipment. 
















RNAD Bandeath was supplied using the site's own internal railway, which distributed the munitions to more than thirty explosives magazines arranged in a regular grid over the site. The magazines were once enclosed by earth blast walls, although most of these have been removed. The railway transferred war materiel to the Admiralty pier on the Forth, and it was loaded on to puffers or “Victualling Inshore Craft” as the navy called them, which carried it downstream to the naval bases at Rosyth and Crombie. The pier is in a pretty parlous state, and only a few short, disconnected sections of the internal railway system remain. The crane is an impressive relic, and some of the workings remain inside, including sparkproof enclosures that contained the electrical switchgear. No chance for the crane driver to have a fly draw when no-one was looking, either.
















The northern magazines are built from breeze blocks with what looks like whin aggregate, and then harled. On the front elevation, at the side of a concrete loading dock, is an identifying number, a phone symbol on some of them, and a patch of chemical-senstive paint which reacted to the presence of poison gas – this was apparently standard on wartime military buildings. Each store had a capacity of 380,000 pounds of explosives, and blackboards at the side of the main doors indicated how much Cat X, Cat Y or Cat Z explosives were being stored. As you’d expect, all the electrical gear was mounted externally, in flameproof boxes, and a handful of indicator lights remain, unsmashed …
















On the south side of the site are brick-built facilities like the guardhouse and training centre, plus various large corrugated-iron-clad warehouses. They were used for handling shells and depth charges and the like, and although I'm not sure how much filling was done at Bandeath, the ammunition was fused here. The theory with the crinkly tin buildings is that they’re frangible, and would blow out in a blast, rather than containing it within an earth blast embankment. Meantime, more than thirty of the original magazine buildings survive - although they’ve been colonised by sheep - together with fire points (deep concrete open tanks of water), air-raid shelters and watch posts. One steel watch tower, compete with an air raid siren on top, provides an effective view over the whole site … so we climbed it. Couldn’t get the siren started, though … perhaps just as well, because this deceptively "open" site proved to be watched over after all.


----------



## Trinpaul (Feb 20, 2009)

I love the wooden decking going out over the water with the crane  really nice selection of angles there, must have been a fun gander about the place.


----------



## Foxylady (Feb 21, 2009)

Very interesting site and info. Superb photos and write-up as always, Wolfism. Some wonderful images there...I haven't heard of Provia film before, but certainly something to look out for. May I ask what lens you used? I especially liked the second pic.


----------



## the_historian (Feb 21, 2009)

Nice pics, Wolfie.
Never been brave enough to try that pier!
A couple of years ago, some of the dismantled hangars from Montrose airfield were briefly stored here, straight across from the Abbeyforth security ofice, and next to the Emergency Water Supply. Don't know if any of them are still there, though.
There was a PoW camp at Bandeath in WW1, and the Germans helped build some of the older parts of the site. My grandad worked here at the start of WW2.
I think I've got photos of seamines being stored/filled here in the '50s- I'll need to go look.


----------



## wolfism (Feb 22, 2009)

Thanks everyone – Foxylady, Fuji Provia is a less saturated version of Velvia. I know that the latter is popular with Siologen and Dsankt for their vivid drain photos, but I quite like the more subtle colours Provia gives you. Try 7dayshop.com, as they sell expensive silde films like this quite cheaply.  

For info., for the first half dozen pics I used a 14mm prime, the rest were taken with a 24-105 "L" lens. I was taken aback by how sharp the scans were … I hate to say it, but the original images are crisper than my digital camera takes (I didn't think that would be possible!) The second pic was taken from the top of the crane cab, and the scramble was worth the effort.

@The_Historian – would be interested to see your photos if you manage to locate them. The pier is OK provided you have a good sense of balance, and walk along the beams (don't trust the decking!)


----------



## foz101 (Feb 22, 2009)

Nice photos, very crisp. I always wondered what this place looked like


----------



## Foxylady (Feb 22, 2009)

wolfism said:


> ...Foxylady, Fuji Provia is a less saturated version of Velvia. I know that the latter is popular with Siologen and Dsankt for their vivid drain photos, but I quite like the more subtle colours Provia gives you. Try 7dayshop.com, as they sell expensive silde films like this quite cheaply.



Thanks for the info, wolfism. Fuji make great film. I use the Superia for my prints.


----------



## havoc (Feb 22, 2009)

Excellent work as usual.


----------



## the_historian (Feb 23, 2009)

Wolfie-
I'll have a look for those old photos and try and scan them for you.


----------



## smiffy (Feb 23, 2009)

From the sound of the state of that decking the old crane is destined to flop down into the mud one day then ? 
Pity ........thats a nice little ol' rail crane there......... 
worth preserving and if not...... certainly worth weighing in at the local scrapyard before its lost in the mud below the jetty..
.Once a scrapman always a scrapman at heart see!


----------



## sqwasher (Feb 23, 2009)

Really nice report Wolfism-great photos backed up with informative history! Looks like quite a nice area!


----------



## bullmastiff (Feb 27, 2009)

was this not one of the many sites in stirling the "peace protesters" holed up in for the G8 summit 
nice explore hope some one saves that crane, it would be a travesty if it isnt, heavy old fashioned plant should be saved as much as a old time rolls royce or car


----------



## the_historian (Feb 27, 2009)

Bull-
The 'peace camp' was actually on the opposite river bank to Forthbank Stadium, next to the bridge.


----------



## Lightbuoy (Feb 27, 2009)

Great stuff Wolfy! 

The last two are particularly good.


----------



## wolfism (Feb 28, 2009)

Cheers again, everyone … here are a few b/w pics which I got back today …


----------



## Foxylady (Feb 28, 2009)

Those are great, Wolfism. 
Can I ask where you got them processed? I used to do my own b&w photos, but no darkroom or access to one these days, and can't find any local printers who'll do b&w. I can develop my films but can't print the negs. Any info gratefully received.


----------



## Earth Worm Jim (Feb 28, 2009)

Some really nice stuff there, looks like a good explore and good photos.


----------



## wolfism (Mar 1, 2009)

Foxylady said:


> Those are great, Wolfism.
> Can I ask where you got them processed? I used to do my own b&w photos, but no darkroom or access to one these days, and can't find any local printers who'll do b&w. I can develop my films but can't print the negs. Any info gratefully received.


Cheers – I'm enjoying going "backwards" into film!

The colour ones were processed by Metrocolour in Birmingham, because I can't find anyone local who still does slides; they're the best combination of value and rep. I can find. The b/w's were processed by I&N in Dundee, the chap processes and checks them by hand, the quality is good, and it also allows me to support my local-ish photo shop.


----------



## freebird (Mar 1, 2009)

Excellent shots and report. Its good to read all the history!


----------



## Foxylady (Mar 1, 2009)

Thanks for the info, Wolfism. I'll have a scout around for somewhere local but I've shortcut the I&N printers in case I can't find anywhere...not bad prices either, for the service offered. Nice one.


----------



## mc_nebula (Mar 1, 2009)

excelent shots there buddy, I like the b&w ones too... sometimes, the removal of colour can add so much extra depth...


----------



## lost (Mar 1, 2009)

Lovely photos, so much more depth and vibrancy to them than digital.
Place looks pretty interesting too.


----------



## Cuban B. (Mar 3, 2009)

I'm really liking the last colour shot Wolfie. Here's a few from me:

Wolfism fiddling with his camera






Inside the crane





Light railway line that runs throughout the site





Insideone of the buildings, school books and equipment have been discarded





Explosive limit: 380,000lbs
http://farm2.static.flickr.com/1012/3266618461_598b7948c8.jpg?v=1234382569[/IMG

An intact lamp post, and Wolfism
[IMG]http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3299/3266618347_4c081379eb.jpg?v=1234382597

A brave man...





Air raid siren on top of the tower. Gent & Co. Ltd. Leicester.


----------



## wolfism (Mar 4, 2009)

A brave man ... or a fool. 

The Gent "Tangent" air raid siren is an interesting relic.


----------



## Pincheck (Mar 12, 2009)

Nice one you guys had a nice day for it remember seeing this from the top of Dumyat in the Ochills last year and wondering what it was


----------



## Dieter_Schmidt (Mar 13, 2009)

This is added to my list...


----------

